# Plow set up wanted 1999 f250 super duty



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Im looking for a complete plow set up for a 1999 f250 super duty. Any brand is fine just need something in useable shape that will bolt and wire up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Where are you in NY? I've got a complete Meyer straight blade setup that would go right on.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Putnam county new york 40 min north of nyc. Can u give me some more details about it. Pictures and price as well. If its easier You can text me at 845-206-6304.


----------



## Bluxprs1 (Sep 6, 2016)

meyer22288 said:


> Im looking for a complete plow set up for a 1999 f250 super duty. Any brand is fine just need something in useable shape that will bolt and wire up.


I have a blizzard 810 still wired to a 99 super duty. I'm located by st Louis. Asking 1500


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Where is st louis


----------



## Bluxprs1 (Sep 6, 2016)

meyer22288 said:


> Where is st louis


Missouri


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

go to storks google them


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Missouri is a little far otherwise id jump on that great deal for a great plow.

Storks?


----------



## Bluxprs1 (Sep 6, 2016)

meyer22288 said:


> Missouri is a little far otherwise id jump on that great deal for a great plow.
> 
> Storks?


Thought I'd throw it out there. Happy searching.


----------



## bigdeezle442 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm just north of Albany ny. I have a few boss plows. One 8 ft straight and a couple of 9'2" flat top v. I have the mount and wiring as well. Price would be $2000-3000 depending on which one.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Reds garage is very close to you google them i deal with them all time


----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)

I got a complete fisher setup with mounts. Located near Hartford. Pm me for details


----------

